# Cutting Naturally??



## Stumpy_41 (Dec 19, 2004)

Does anyone here think that it is possible to get BF (bodyfat) levels to 9% without using clen/t3 or AAS's? ... 

Say if one did 1-2 hrs daily cardio, and strict diet, and weights 4-5 times per week? 

I am doing some personal training and the clients are not AAS users .. just average to athletic .. one has his goal to get to 9% and I am not sure if it is possible w/o  .. "aid" .. ?

Thots anyone???!!

Stumpy


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 19, 2004)

regardless of the drugs (clen/t3) it still takes dedication in your diet, just like gaining muscle.  You have to know what foods to eat and what times to eat them.  Don't consume carbs and fats together.  Take in your carbs in the AM and after workout.  Do cardio first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.  Its all about counting cals and cardio.


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Dec 19, 2004)

I know it takes dedication ... but what I am asking is it possible? I mean for the average person - eating right, lots of cardio and weights ... can it be done??? 

I personally never got ripped prior to using AAS's .. but then again I didnt know squat about nutrition or exercise .. (still probably dont) ... . 

Stumpy ...


----------



## wolfyEVH (Dec 19, 2004)

i said yes....its all about nutrition.......just because you take clen doesnt make you get shredded. if it wasnt possible, then everyone with a good body would have to be taking stuff.


----------



## imdaman1 (Dec 20, 2004)

I believe that getting down that low on BF has much to do with genetics.  I couldn't get below 14% no matter what I did.  I'm back up a bit, since winter has come, but I will be cutting again in a couple of months.    To answer your question, I don't think I could get to 9% naturally - 13% - 14% yes - but not 9.  Super-supplements will be the only way for some of us.


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Dec 20, 2004)

I know for myself.. cutting has always been difficult. I can gain strength and size quickly - but any success in cutting down under 10% have been w/ "gray area" supplements. 

One of my clients downloaded Tom Venuto's materials and now is wanting to do cardio 2x daily 6-7 days a week to get his BF% down. "Cause thats what Venuto said would work". Well I'll gladly let him pay me for the extra time I spend w/ him but .. LOL! .. I dont want him to get burned out either. 

I am not going to downplay Venuto's principles - that seems rather excessive ... but maybe when BF% is more important than muscle size then it would be OK? I don't know ... hmmm .. 

Stump


----------



## heavy (Dec 20, 2004)

Cardio 2x day 6-7 days a week will burn alot of muscle!! Even WITH anabolics, this will create a muscle loss!!


----------



## Stumpy_41 (Dec 21, 2004)

yes .. but will it allow you to get to the magic single digit % of bodyfat ...??


----------



## pincrusher (Dec 23, 2004)

venuto's materials are just an excuse for not following proper nutritional planning.  do i feel anyone can acheive single digit bf% levels without super supps, yes i do but it takes an extreme dedication to your diet, making sure you never miss a meal, cardio but not to the excess that venuto recommends and proper training in the gym.  if you look closely at venutos clients, they have very little muscle size to them due to the burning away of muscle from all the cardio he has them doing.
how many of us eat a chicken breast or better yet a nice sized steak before bedtime?  most people will drink a protein shake but it will get processed in about 1.5 hours and what is your body doing the rest of the night while you sleep?  it shuts down your metabolism where if you ate a steak or chicken breast, since it takes longer to process by your body it will maintain higher metabolism levels farther into the night.  i would even go as far as to recommend drinking a no carb protein shake during the night if you get up to use the bathroom. this will also help your body maintain higher metabolism levels throughout the night.


----------

